# NYSP EXAM



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Has anyone received their test results from the New York Trooper exam ?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I took the NYSP test years ago and although I scored an 86 i got called to the next stage within a few months. I think their selection is like CT SP where everyone over 80 gets called for next phase.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Is it the same as far as taking almost 2yrs to do the process like CSP?


----------



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

New York State Police are good about getting the process done. They only take about 6 months for the PAT, Psych, Poly, Interview and Medical. The new test results will not come out until the middle of May. The website states that. The score really its the key thing, the ranking is. They give you your score but they also give you a ranking like when I took the test I was ranked 1582 out of 16,000 (3 years ago). I was recruited in the first round but deferred it till the next round after I got out of school. They do the process pretty much every 6 months, they don't have the budget problems like the state of Mass. does.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Still waiting........................................??????????????????????


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Ya know as much i hate the damn yankees, i was looking at the NYSP web page, They have a great starting pay and benefits. They also have a location dif for more expensive places to live in NY (like anywhere on long island). I didn't know NY had the poly law though. I am going to hit them up when i go home.


----------

